# Misty's Crawl Space



## HoneyPot (Dec 13, 2005)

So I went to the Humane society aiming at thiscute little Dutch mix they had pictures of, but when I walked in thedoor, the sweetest little girl stuck her nose out of her cage andstarting nipping at my sleeve. 

I thought she was cute, but went over to see the dutch baby.I played with him for a bit, but went back over to take a look at theother bunny who nibbled me. She stuck her nose out again andstarted begging for pets. I KNEW that this little one was forme, so I got her. 

She's 4 months old, already spayed.

I thought Cookie was a handful but oh my gosh, she is HYPER!!

I got her home and had her in a spare cage by the front door (whereCookie is NOT allowed), I look down, and Cookie is standing by my feet.I have NO idea how he snuck over there. Well he startedthumping up a storm, so he got put back in his area where he just stoodand watched us, it was so funny - straining his neck around the cornerto take a look at the new girl.

So I have her out in the bathroom which is fairly large and she isalready doing binkies and bunny 500's. I'm trying to keep herstill because she was spayed only 3 days ago, but the cut looks good,and she is not touching it. 

I thought I would let her get used to the new place for a day or two,then let her out slowly but she totally moved in and tookover! She was climbing out and into my lap before I properlylet her out of the cage, she starting exploring right away, alreadyclimbing into things and under stuff.

I can already see her personality and she is going to be a handful!!

Ok enough talk, on with the pictures!!

Her name at the Humane Society was "Tiger".... but that didn't fit herat all, so called her Misty because she is white with sprinkles of greyall over her face and butt.








Stand in the food dish, then reach between the legs for pellets...
Makes all the sense in the world








































________________
Nadia
Cookie &amp; Misty


----------



## sfritzp (Dec 13, 2005)

WHAT a beautiful bun! That face is priceless!
God Bless you and grant you patience with that honey! She is going to keep you (and Cookie) hopping!


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

What a cutie!! Congrats, she's one lucky girl!


----------



##  (Dec 13, 2005)

Nadia : 

she is a very pretty rabbit ,and bunny 500's so soon and binkys!wow you are verylucky! She picked You, and sheis just a darling little thing , I am adding her tothe bunny nap list !


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 13, 2005)

What a prettybunny. Congratulations HoneyPot.Misty is so hyper, because she is so happy to haveyou as her mommy.

Rainbows! :bunnydance:


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

Awesome news!!!!!!!!! I am SO SO happy for you!She is a beautiful little girl and seems she loves you tons already!Best Wishes and goodluck with your new addition!


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 13, 2005)

hee, thanks guys, I am totally falling in love with her. I am even getting bunny kisses already!!

But chewing and digging are going to be a problem... she's taking apartthe bathroom! ACK! I never had to deal with this with Cookie. LOL.






_________
Nadia


----------



## Shuu (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks like she's making herself right at home. Congrats to both of you for finding each other.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 13, 2005)

Well if she really is only 4 months, thenremember she's still just a baby! Some o those bad habits could stopcompletely or at least settle down with age.

She's a cutie and I'm glad you found the right rabbit!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 13, 2005)

Hooray! it was meant to be for you both. i sawher on the website today and thought she was gorgeous. i am soo happyfor you. it's good she's already spayed, saves you the $$ and the worry.

i hope i get to meet her one day 

she is beautiful!! :inlove:

Nicole


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 13, 2005)

Oh she is so cute. She is on my bunny nap list. I just love that cute grey cotton tail.


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 13, 2005)

What breed were they saying she was?


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote: *


> What breed were they saying she was?


hmm, the breed they had on her cage was "Rabbit". 

lol

I have no idea what she is, she has little ears though, so a dwarf of some kind.

__________
Nadia


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 14, 2005)

the Toronto Humane Society has no clue about rabbit breeds. Sully's papers said the same thing "rabbit".

ps- i forgot to say, i love the name Misty, suits her well.


----------



## petkeeper (Dec 14, 2005)

She is tooo cute. I love hercolor. So what is Cookie thinking? Have youintroduced them yet? Congrats....nice Christmas present forboth of you!


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 14, 2005)

lol...rabbit...thats informative...as if youcouldn't have figured that one out!!! no worries, was justasking...she is beautiful!


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow...she _IS_ a beauty! I just love hercolor. I also like the idea that the Toronto Humane Societyspays and neuters their bunnies before adoption...here in Ottawa theydon't seem to. Every time I've ever seen a rabbit up for adoption, ithasn't been altered. Do they do the same with the dogs and cats thereas well? The way it's set up here, you purchase the animal, and then -if you want them spayed or neutered - you purchase a voucher for thesurgery and take it to your vet. I'd much prefer if the surgery wasalready done first. :?

Oh, and for some reason I just adore this picture of Misty:






She looks like royalty! 

Congratulations on your new companion...I think she picked her new owner well...


----------



## bunnyface (Dec 14, 2005)

Adorable! What a personality! She's a whole lot like Twitcher, except mini and girly!

( i want her ):love:


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

Cookie and Misty aren't going to meet unfortunately. 

Cookie will be staying here at my family's home, I will be taking Mistywith me to my new home when I move in approx. 2-3 weeks. 

Cookie isn't neutered, so he is already beingreallyterritorial - even in territory that isn't hisown. He snuck back out to the front hall where Misty's cagewas (I moved her upstairs) and he pooped all over the hallway - just tolet us know it was HIS hallway even though he has never been in itbefore today.

Besides that, Misty is in quaranteen away from Cookie for 2 weeks (tomake sure she doesn't have any diseases etc. that can be passed alongto Cookie). So... Cookie just got to see her from afar todayand that's all he's getting. 



__________
Nadia


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> I also like the idea that the Toronto Humane Society spaysand neuters their bunnies before adoption...here in Ottawa they don'tseem to.



I know - isn't it great that they do that? And they don'tcharge you anything extra for doing it, when I was there - the onesthat weren't neutered or spayed (and were old enough to have it done)were not yet adoptable.

________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 14, 2005)

What a pretty girl Misty is. It sounds like it was fate that you two should get together, and she certainly chose you.

I am sorry that you are having to leave Cookie, but at least you willstill be able to see him, and you have a new baby to love as well 

Ja


----------



## petkeeper (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree it is awesome that the THS spays andneuters their pets. It is the same here with thevouchers. I would much prefer it already done. Theywill do some dogs and cats before they go...but if you go in and pick adog or cat before they are done you just send the voucher in, and get arefund on the price...to my knowledge though they don't ever do rabbits.


----------



## bluebird (Dec 14, 2005)

Very cute,i think she looks like a dwarf crosswonder what she weights.that is soo great that she is already spayed.ihad a lady call me for a pet bunny i said 15 dollars she said are theyalready spayed.bluebird


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

*bluebird wrote:*


> Very cute,i think she looks like a dwarf cross wonder whatshe weights.that is soo great that she is already spayed.i had a ladycall me for a pet bunny i said 15 dollars she said are they alreadyspayed.bluebird


She's about 1 pound I think - maybe less. Haven't had a chance to weighher yet, but she is about 1/2 Cookie's size, and he's 2 pounds... heseems like a little fatty now when I see him in comparison to her.

_Edit: oops, addressed it to the wrong person._
_________
Nadia


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 14, 2005)

> I agree it is awesome that the THS spaysand neuters their pets. It is the same here with thevouchers. I would much prefer it already done. Theywill do some dogs and cats before they go...but if you go in and pick adog or cat before they are done you just send the voucher in, and get arefund on the price...to my knowledge though they don't ever dorabbits.


When I adopted Scooby last summer, he came through PetSmart at theHumane Society section they have in their store. I paid for the cost ofthe adoption and was given a certificate for a neuter. I then had totravel to the Humane Society and pay for a voucher for the neuteritself, and take the voucher to my vet. Having it set up sotherabbits are done before adoption would be best, but Isuspect they might not do it because so many simply don't find homes.However, at the very least they should give the person theoption of buying the voucher on the spot when the animal is adopted, ifit is at a location away from their main building, such as PetSmart. Inmy case, I don't have a car, and had to take two buses to get out tothe Humane Society (which takes forever) in order to get the voucher. 

The Toronto Humane Society _rocks_! (I've seen their shows on tvwhen they are seeking donations, and I have always been impressed bythe way they run things.)


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh little one! This pic made me laugh out loud:







I can't wait to hear more stories about her.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 14, 2005)

What a little doll. Congrats!! She sounds like she will make sure you never have a dull moment.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

She's adorable, Nadia! 

Congratulations!

Laura


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

Day 1

A quiet day in a 2 bunny household

*NOT!!*

Cookie is going NUTS! Usually now he's sleeping in his box,but right now he's climbing all over me - he's already jumped onto thekeyboard and closed this window twice. He jumped onto his bagof hay and slid down the basement steps this morning. He mustbe smelling Misty on my hands because he won't stop sniffing atthem. He keeps following me around the house and huntingeverywhere for the new bun. And he's been grunting and making thislittle screeching noise. I've never heard him make noisesbefore except the ocassional grunt. And as I am typing this, I lookedover and he was peeing on the sofa. UGH

Back up in the other part of the house

Misty figured out really fast how to jump out of the cage, so the lidhas to stay shut when she is in there. She is chewing oneverything. Every baseboard in the bathroom has chewmarks. She got out of the bathroom when I wasn't payingattention and left a crack in the door and snuck under my sister's bed,so spent 5 mins crawling in after her. She didn't stop forone minute all morning until I finally took her into my lapandpet her - then she fell asleep for about an hour in mylap. Active little thing that she is.

I don't know what to do about Cookie. He's uncontrollable.. Itry to wash my hands and arms after I'm with Misty, but he can stillsmell her. She's on another floor of the house - is thereanything elseyou guys can think of?

Edit: This isn't meant to sound like I'm complaining, I lovethe both of them to death, just wondering how to make Cookie'sexistence a little easier for the next 2 weeks while this little one isin the house.

_________
Nadia 
and the terrible twosome


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 14, 2005)

Do you have a flannel shirt, a bathroom,something you can wear over your clothes when you spend time withMisty. That way you can take it off when you around Cookie.

Maybe some hand sanitizer would help also. 

Tina


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 14, 2005)

What a sweet little babe! Seeing those dainty front paws and that adorable tail was like an arrow shot into my heart.





Congratulations! :balloons:

-Carolyn


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

Tina: good plan, I will do that from now on, my clothes are probably the big problem.

Carolyn: Her little nose is what got me, I looked over andall I saw was it mushed against the bars of the cage sniffing atme. It's half grey and half white.

________
Nadia


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 14, 2005)

Nadia, i know!! Misty can stay at my house. (wink wink)


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 14, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote: *


> Nadia, i know!! Misty can stay at my house. (wink wink)



Nooooooooo *getting out my bunny napping alarm system*

_______
Nadia


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 14, 2005)

Oops, just replied on your post about the dutch.:foreheadsmack:She's beautiful, she seems like such a character!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 14, 2005)

don't worry Nadia, i is no bnapper. i is a bunny-sitter.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Dec 14, 2005)

omg she is SOOOO cute! she is so very lucky tohave you. i love her so much! i can see how much spunk she has in herpics.. i cant imagine being there in person with her lol are yourparents upset with the chew marks??


----------



## naturestee (Dec 15, 2005)

Congrats on finding such a sweet littlegirl! Isn't it funny how we always end up falling in lovewith the one we didn't expect?

She sounds a lot like Mocha at that age. She'll probably calm down when she's a bit older.


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 15, 2005)

*naturestee wrote: *


> She'll probably calm down when she's a bit older.


*whew* I hope so. I was pooped (no pun intended) yesterday after trying to contol these two devil bunnies.

I was sitting in my room yesterday (on the top floor of the house wereCookie has never spent a lot of time), Misty was playing in the pen inmy room and I see a flash of white butt pass by my bedroomdoor. 

Cookie found his way from the den where he plays through the hall, pastthe laundry room, into the dining room, up the stairs, down the hall,and was peeking around the corner of my bedroom door. 

What a little sneak he is. But of course, I couldn't be mad,because I was way too impressed that he found his way up there!! That'ssome smart bunny investigative work! 

AND he used stairs for the first time. Good accomplishment,but now he's going to be so much harder to keep track. lol.



_______________
Nadia
Cookie Monster
&amp; Misty Pie


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 15, 2005)

LOL. I can almost hear the Mission Impossible theme tune playing as Cookie found his way to your room 

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 16, 2005)

*CAGED*


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 16, 2005)

I could be wrong, but that doesn't look like a very happy bunny at all. Looks like she is planning a way to get out 

Jan


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 16, 2005)

Jan - she SO is. I need to get video of her in that pen. 

She grabs the bars in her teeth and throws all her weight against it(all 1 pound of her), but she gets some good leverage and can move thepen halfway across the room. I have to put a chair against itso that she doesn't shove it too far.

Then she figured out she could also pull it...

:disgust:

_______
Nadia


----------



## bluebird (Dec 17, 2005)

Shes very pretty,2 bunnies double the trouble.bluebird


----------



## sfritzp (Dec 17, 2005)

Poor Misty... 
I especially like the 'widow's peak' look she has - the darker gray on her ears and the top of her head.
She is just a little beauty!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 28, 2005)

How are Misty and Cookie doing? HopeMisty issettling in well,

Nicole


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 28, 2005)

Misty is right at home, Cookie is a wreck.

They've met - not through my doing. Cookie jumped over thebarrier we constructed to keep him downstairs. We weren'tpaying attention to him, and when we looked up, he was gone.We hunted then finally figured he was upstairs.

We go up, and he's doing binkies outside her cage. He'srunning in circles, jumping on her cage, off her cage, sticking hisnose through the bars, more binkies. Then she sticks her nosethrough the bars and he goes up to her and he's licking hernose. All very cute. And as Cookie is flipping outcause he is just so happy she's there,she's just sittingthere, eating her hay, drinking a little water, ignoring him completely.

Then he let out a stinky scent gland 'fart' (as we call them), and sheresponded with one of her own. He ran past her cage andsprayed her, I'm chasing him cause it's SO not cute anymore, she upsand sprays back, I'm still running after him to get him backdownstairs, he's dropping about 2 poops an inch as he's running from me(and doing his happy head flicks).

He hasn't slept during the day in a couple days, he's just soexcited. I've been watching him to make sure he doesn't gettoo stressed out, and he's doing ok.

Then a few nights ago I was sitting on the floor with him, he wascrawling all over me, cuddling (which is a little odd), I was lovinghis affection until he crawled up my arm, wrapped his littlebunnyarms around my arm and moved in close to get someaction!!

ACK!!

So now he has a stuffed bear, although I haven't seen him use it...

And Misty will be here with him for at least another 2 weeks. 

*sigh*

Such chaos. 
___________
Nadia
Cookie the Horn Ball
&amp; Misty the Princess


----------



## Shuu (Dec 28, 2005)

:rofl: That's a story to tell the kids! Well done, Cookie.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 28, 2005)

:laugh:Too funny lol.

Jan


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 28, 2005)

Bless! (hornball and princess-love it)


----------



## doodle (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Nadia, I haven't been here in awhile and am just now seeing that you got a new bun. She is beautiful. How's it going now??


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 12, 2006)

Love at first sight?:heartsHehehe. It's so cute.


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 13, 2006)

*doodle wrote: *


> Hi Nadia, I haven't been here in awhile and am just now seeing that you got a new bun. She is beautiful. How's it going now??


 

Hey doodle! All buns are doing great. Cookie has a new stuffed toy to um, play with... Misty and I have moved out to our new house, and she has total free run which she LOVES. Her new thing is running up and down the stairs... she's such an adventure bun! It's impossible for me to keep track of her.

She's now99% litter perfect.. and unfortunately the 1% has been on my bed which she is no longer allowed on. Don't know what it is with buns and beds...






_________
Nadia & 
Misty
:bunnydance:. . . .


----------



## doodle (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad everything is going well. Sounds like Misty is a happy little bunny. She sure is a cutie pie. Love that picuture of her cradled in your (or someone's) arms. 

I know what you mean about the bed. I wonder if it they want to mark it because it has our scent on it? I don't know, but my buns haven't been allowed on mine for awile, lol.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 14, 2006)

What a sweet picture . Misty really is a cute girl!

Jan


----------

